# Where's George?



## Wargle (Jul 18, 2010)

Seriously why is there no thread for this yet?

This fun site tracks American and Candian currencies as they travel around the world. All you need to track a bill is its Denomination, serial number, and series. Then you can write an ((optional)) comment on how the bill looks and where you got it and if you have it or not now.

Discuss.


----------



## Diz (Jul 18, 2010)

Working in a Tourist Restaurant I see a lot of these bills. I should start trading servers for them.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 18, 2010)

OHHH, I've seen these before!
Working at the thrift store I used to see a lot of them!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 18, 2010)

Believe it or not, George isn't at home! Please leave a messaaaaage at the beep.

I must be out, or I'd pick up the phone. Wheeere could I be?

Believe it or not, I'm not hooome!

...okay, now that the obligatory Seinfeld reference is over...

I've put a few bills on the site... shame I forgot the serial number.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 19, 2010)

I've put several on, but I'm too lazy to keep entering them... I'll log on and put some in now that there's this thread.

One of my bills has been hit by another user, in a small Texan town called Yoakum about 2 hours from where I live IIRC. Bills I've entered have come from users from Missouri and Virginia, and I have stumbled upon a stamped bill that's been through quite a bit. Fun site.

By the way, writing on money is hard... There is not a 2004 $20 bill with tCoD and Storm, Earth, and Fire written on it floating around. Good luck.


----------



## Renteura (Jul 20, 2010)

Eh, I once put like five on, but then was much too lazy to after that one time. I think I'll put another up now.


----------

